# SS 25.11.17 - Walton #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

William Walton (1902 - 1983)*

Symphony No. 2 

1. Allegro molto
2. Lento assai
3. Passacaglia: Theme, Variations, Fugato, and Coda-Scherzando

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Because of the Thanksgiving Holiday here in the states I will be out of town so I'm posting this one a little early. This week it's British composer William Walton's Second Symphony. It's been quite a while since I've heard this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a listen.

I'll be listening to:









Vladimir Ashkenazy/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Szell/Cleveland for me...a real classic....Walton Sym #2 is more austere, reserved than the flamboyant #1, but it's a fine work...IIRC, the final mvt [III] is a passacaglia, which is reminiscent of the final mvt of Brahms 4....[a chaconne]


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll go for Paul Daniel with the English Northern Philharmonia (now known under the rather unsexy title of the Orchestra of Opera North) on Naxos. At a time when Naxos were shrugging off their reputation for cheap but often ho-hum recordings their series of Walton's orchestral works were one of that label's first collective jewels in the crown.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ooh how wonderful - two saturdays in a row with symphonies I really enjoy.
This weekend I think I'll go for the LSO / Previn recording on EMI


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I'll go for Paul Daniel with the English Northern Philharmonia (now known under the rather unsexy title of the Orchestra of Opera North) on Naxos. At a time when Naxos were shrugging off their reputation for cheap but often ho-hum recordings their series of Walton's orchestral works were one of that label's first collective jewels in the crown.


I'll be listening to this one too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Walton: Symphony No. 2

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bryden Thomson

My choice this week.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

This is a favorite of mine. I'll be listening to Previn's account.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Walton: Symphony No. 2
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bryden Thomson
> 
> My choice this week.


My choice also for this weeks offering


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll listen to the Mackerras and London Symphony


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I have this one, so it is my choice.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Szell/Cleveland - with the Variations on a Theme by Hindemith and Partita

desert island disk, for me


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Time permitting I will give these two recordings an outing over the weekend.

View attachment 99475


View attachment 99476


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Undeniably Walton, yet very different from the 1st symphony. That being said, towards the latter part of the last movement I can definitely hear short phrases and chords that are very reminiscent of the 1st, especially the second movement of that symphony.
Previn's is certainly a full-blooded performance with the LSO on top form.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

One can't help compare the symphony to the 1st as that one is a masterpiece. The orchestration in the 2nd is supreme also, in both the dynamic and even somewhat martial first movement and in the transcendent 2nd. I particularly liked Walton's uses of wind trills which gives both movements tension. With that said the Passacaglia last movement IMO somehow didn't really elevate the symphony and kind of bored me. Perhaps I'd like it more on further listening.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The same as Pugg and Haydn man. I have not played that CD for almost 20 years, don't remember the symphony as very good imo, Curious to see what I think of it now.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

I absolutely love this one.

This is a darker symphony than the 1st (which I agree is a masterpiece). The opening movement has a somewhat scary atmosphere with the eerie main theme played by ethereal strings and colored with spine-tingling dashes from a piano. The second, slow movement builds to an overwhelmingly emotional statement that reminds me of Mahler, yet lacking in any sentimentality. (Walton, Bax and Vaughan Williams all excel in their moody slow movements, imo). The third and final movement starts off with bold, threatening statements that sound like music you would hear in a monster movie. The movement continues in a breathlessly fast and exciting mode. It all remains fairly dark until the very end when suddenly a ray of optimism cuts through the storm clouds for a tremendously rousing coda.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Listening to the newly released Karabits:









Early reviews have been very positive.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

cougarjuno said:


> I'll listen to the Mackerras and London Symphony


I bought this recording for 30p from Longsight library in Manchester, many years ago, along with about 10 other classical discs. I played it once and didn't much like it. I returned to it this morning and, after 10mins of the 2nd Symphony, realised that I wasted 30p. One day I'll play the 1st Symphony again but I won't be rushing to do so.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> I bought this recording for 30p from Longsight library in Manchester, many years ago, along with about 10 other classical discs. I played it once and didn't much like it. I returned to it this morning and, after 10mins of the 2nd Symphony, realised that I wasted 30p. One day I'll play the 1st Symphony again but I won't be rushing to do so.


I'll give you 50p for it.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

techniquest said:


> I'll give you 50p for it.


A kind offer but I will probably give the 1st symphony another try. That didn't seem as bad. If I still dont like it you can have it.


----------



## Samael420 (Nov 8, 2017)

My first time listening to Walton.
Listened to the Bryden Thomson/LPO recording on YouTube, and it is quite nice, the first movement is especially energetic.

I found the 1st to be quite uninspiring on the first listen, but will definitely give it another go as well.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Ashkenazy/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for me as well


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Samael420 said:


> I found the 1st to be quite uninspiring on the first listen, but will definitely give it another go as well.


you need to hear Previn/LSO, on RCA...a great pwrformance...at the edge, the LOS attacking with full throttle excitement, all the way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

By coincidence I had a MacKerras evening on Sunday, sandwiching Walton 2 (London SO) between Mahler 5 and Walton 1. For some reason playing Mahler and Walton back to back seemed to work very well.

For me, Walton's second holds its place alongside the two more famous symphonies. I haven't played it for a while and had forgotten how British it sounded, particularly in the second movement. I realize this maybe a strange POV, but I've always considered him a little apart from the mystical and pastoral work of Bax, Ireland, Moeran, VW etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there an index of or links to the past SS threads?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tulse said:


> Is there an index of or links to the past SS threads?


They are all in this thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/orchestral-music/

But if you have a specific question, realdealblues will answer it , when you ask him. 
( not to often on the site though.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

ThanksPugg

.............


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't participate in listening to this one for the SS because I already just listened to this symphony recently when someone in another thread stated it was an unjustly over looked work relative to Walton's 1st symphony. I suppose I agree with them because I wasn't previously aware of it but I enjoyed it and think I do prefer it to the 1st...maybe. Anyway I found it (like most of Walton's work) to be of high quality.

I listened to this one:


----------

